# Kayden Coleman / Kaydenxoffical / Xavier Coleman / Kayden Dennison /  justplainkay



## GenociderSyo (May 6, 2022)

Kayden Coleman loves to make a spectacle of herself online and loves to cause drama with other accounts, even those that support her causes and are on her same journey. Her beliefs include the fact that Jesus must have been intersex and thus was the first transgender person that existed. She also enjoys lying to his viewers about the fact that there are studies showing taking testosterone during pregnancy causes series health issues and deformities. He has been "attacked" by many false accounts that pretend to be MPregs and it makes him so angry that he sends out mass attacks of followers after them.










She appears to have married her first child's father, Elijah, in 2013. She gave birth to her first daughter in 2014. The father disappeared at some point and the first daughter slowly was given to him more and more until she too disappeared. Her second child was born in 2020 with her new partner, Dominique, and it is unclear who her father actually is. She admits to getting blackout drunk while caring for his children as well. This was confirmed via her wikipedia page, which is archived here.


















She may have additional children as well because she has been confronted about the fact that she abandoned the one daughter, yet the comments say children. Thing though is that this is what she actually did do with at least one daughter.








She does not believe that chromosomes dictate gender and states there is scientific evidence to deny biological gender being a thing. She also has issues about using the terms masculine and feminine, yet makes sure to always call herself trans-masculine







































She states that since she is a trans-masculine black man that all her posts should be paid for and almost every post ends in a slide with her venmo, paypal, etc.












She is constantly attempting to grift money for litigation, then to get her "courses" approved for CME (Continueing eduation credits for doctors), then writing a book, etc. He also states that he has renal cancer.





















She has given birth to two daughters, Azaelia and Jurnee, though she has shipped the older one off to live with her father in another state and rarely mentions she exists. She is also the type of person to attempt to gain baby-sitters from her followers.






She gets REALLY offended if shes told that having a vagina means she is a woman.






She makes his money off of being an influencer and e-begging for reparations for being black and trans. She has made enough of a name for herself that she is invited to speak at events which allows her to spread some of her more insane ideas.












Examples of the courses she runs include:

Perinatal Support Group for Gender Expansive People of Color
Misgendering Your Partner Is Abuse and Is Never Okay. Period.
Trans-Masculine Chest/Body Feeding & Lactation
Disparaties Faced by Black Trans Masc Individuals In Medical Aid and Birthing Environments
Transmasculine Fertility and Birth : Sensitivity Training
Trans Masc Baby Making
My Body My Truth : Story of a Pregnant Transgender Man
What Options Do Transmasculine Individuals Have for Chestfeeding?
Transphobia and homophobia Through the Lens of a Black Cisgender Heterosexual Man
Transitioning is a Choice: To Feel Happy, Be Free & Be Alive.
Change Begins With You : Transgender Competency, Anti-Racism and Allyship
Trans Parenthood and Reproductive Justice
Black Parent Pride Summit
Black Trans Masculine Support Group
She has also tried to capitalize off of the "seahorse dad" name that was not branded by her to sell merchandise, but every merchandise run appears to have failed.




















She would put one of her daughters in this outfit at times and sold this as well:






She has had a book she plans to write funded called "Dads Give Birth, Too" which is branded for grammar school children. She promised it to be released for July/August 2022, but has ghosted the project already.





















She got really angry during Martin Luther King Day this year and went on a rant about how everyone owes "her people" money and fame.










She believes that there should be allyship with black people because everyone is taught to be against them. And if you state that you do not discriminate based on race then you are racist as well because you are ignoring her issues as a black trans masculine person.












She also thinks that its transphobic for a trans person to be deemed passing.










She is very active in attempting to get others to think about "trans-"masculine pregnancy and has a gofundme because any negative response to her result in seeking to litigate. She has decided that a certain senator, Angela Stanton, is personally after her. She REALLY hates this senator and attempts to slander her often. BTW, in NJ where she was Legal Aid, and other county specific services, are free services for those with low or no income so he was not going to need to pay for it at all. She has also ran a kickstarter to write a book about her and her daughters experience as and with a seahorse dad.










Both kickstarters were funded the first one never seemed to get used for its stated purpose and the second one is still in its infancy.
















These are the type of comments she receives, as well as valid assumptions that if you have a vagina and a baby comes out of it than
you are a woman.
















Spoiler: Video Responses to Comments









Your browser is not able to display this video.









Your browser is not able to display this video.









Your browser is not able to display this video.






She believes that society has indoctrinated everyone to be "Anti-Black" and of course you can pay her to un-indoctrinate you. She believes that black men are indoctrinated as well against her.








She truly believes that tiktok and instagram shadow ban her due to her posts and does not seem to get that nudity is not allowed there and that is why she gets banned.























She also had a post about how trans-masculine people are sexual creatures and how they are capable of sex and being sex workers deleted. And if a woman refers to her vagina as a penis maybe she has issues.


















Her paranoia does not extend to just things online, but to the real world as well where she believes UPS came to hers house to break TVS and steal her clothes. He later became paranoid at United stating they went into his bag because it ripped. He wanted a locksmith to open it even though it is obviously quite easy to open now.






Some people have called her aggressive at times and she states this is racist and anti-black that she was only "being black" not being aggressive.














He responds very negatively to multiple situations online. The Free Birth Society posted about the fact that there are areas where biological female women and children should  not be paired with transgender ones.






Other examples of how she reacts to situations is this situation where she sent her followers to spam a commenter's employer.






Your browser is not able to display this video.




Another example was her interactions with Trystan Reese, another "seashorse dad" advocate which lead to Reese DFE-ing and privatizing or deleting all of her accounts. He got upset by Reese's reaction to a male Rapper Lil Nas pretending to be pregnant and would not let it go. What truly seems to upset him though is that Lil Nas is black and Reese being white should not state anything about a black man.






Your browser is not able to display this video.













A breakdown of her interactions with Reese and her escalation,refusal to let it go and blame of instagram again for deleting nude images.









































She later did the same thing Reese did against Chapelle and got really pissed when she was called on it. And of course IG is deleting
his posts again.



























She also did a post about Whoopi Goldberg that is down in the Educational Series post after this one which lead to backlash from people who lost loved ones in the Holocaust. She of course had to make a response to this.






Your browser is not able to display this video.




The only sponsorship she seemed to ever have was with the subscription box, ByUs which does boxes for children to teach about Black awareness, LGBTQ, Indigenous people and Non-Binary.

















She has advised people to message an unethical therapist on Instagram to obtain letters for HRT and surgeries who will do so for free with no vetting.




She also advises people to use a service called Plume to get their hormones, etc. due to it being a subscription service that does not require regular doctor appointments with non-affirming doctors. For $99 a month (not including cost of prescriptions) they will send HRT drugs to people. This service for a fee of $150 will also provide letters to support surgery allowing people to skip what used to be a required year long therapy course prior to surgery. They also will immediately prescribe HRT after one short phone call appointment. This archived thread  pretty much confirms that you call and boom get HRT meds, though it seems at times they just stop responding to people once they are paying. It also is interesting to note that insurances won't pay for this due to the subscription based model. They also admit that they are for profit organization that pays brand ambassadors to recruit others.





















You may wonder why she is referred to as trans and yet has birthed two children. Well, sweet innocent people, she is a "seahorse dad." These are trans people who go on testosterone and get mastectomies yet never get the surgery requires to remove their vaginas. They wish to be called men and demand that they be called father and such and are one of the reasons we are seeing changes in language in regards to mothers, since this word offends them and their people.

She explains in this video here why turning her penis into a vagina is a bad option for her, yet still makes her a man. One of her reasons is that it would decrease her sexual pleasure. Think many people would agree if you have and enjoy using your vagina for sex and its always been your vagina, there is a good chance you are NOT a man.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



But this thread is about Kayden and you can read more about MPregs in general and meet others in this thread.





Your browser is not able to display this video.




Accounts:
Instagram: kaydenxofficial
Instagram: mrkaydenxavier (Abandoned)
Instagram: sirdominiquegq (Current Boyfriend)
Instagram: jurneesole (Toddler Daughter)
Instagram: azaeliaskye_  (Older Daughter)
Instagram: seahorse.apparel (Store)
Instagram: seahorseeducationalservices (Company)
Tiktok : kaydenxcoleman
Facebook: kaydenxcoleman
Twitter: kaydenxcoleman
Youtube: justplainkay/KaydenXColeman
Website: https://kaydenxcoleman.com/ (Archive)
LinkedIn: kayden-coleman
GoFundMe: https://www.gofundme.com/f/help-kayden-obtain-legal-aid (Archive) (Legal Aid)
GoFundMe:  https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/dadsgivebirthtoo/dads-give-birth-too (Archive) (Book)
Article: https://info.primarycare.hms.harvard.edu/review/black-birthing-persons-matter (Archive)
Article: https://www.today.com/health/trans-parents-say-medical-system-isn-t-set-their-pregnancies-t218691 (Archive)
Article: https://www.gayswithkids.com/the-being-blog/kayden-and-dominique(Archive)
Article: https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/transgender-man-whose-bloated-tummy-6822415 (Archive)


----------



## GenociderSyo (May 6, 2022)

She is mainly known for her exceedingly insane rants via slide shows ranging from trans rights to being black to why people should pay her for even existing. Every rant always ends with money begging and listing of Venmo, Paypal and Cashapp.

It should be noted that via her LinkedIn she has no education history, not even high school graduation.










There is also a high chance they frauded the government for a PPP Loan.




She does slide shows on all types of topics including being fat, being trans, being black, demanding reparations, why doctors are bad, etc.

All Medical Providers Need to Acknowledge Transgender People Exist












The Unrealistic Expectations of SeaHorse Dads












4 Reasons You Are Offended by the Word Cisgender












Texas Govenor Waging War On Transgender Children












Transphobia From Within The LBGTQIA+ Community

















Spoiler: More Educational Slide Shows




Fatphobia and How it Intercepts with Transphobia and Anti-Blackness
















Cis-Gender People Should Not Be Speaking About Gender Identity












Are My Thoughts Rooted in Anti-Blackness? Short Answer is Yes!














Why Educating Yourself On Trans Topics Matters














6 Things To Consider When Deciding Whether or Not to Accept Trans People
















Things Trans People Hear: Dating, Sex and Relationships














Fairness of Transgender People in Women Sports






















We Are Forcing Homosexuality on Straight People?










Roe Vs. Wade : Not Only Women Have Uteruses
















My Transness Should Never Be Weaponized












No CisGender Person Should Be Profitting Off Trans Issues










HBO Is Trying to Exploit Trans People


















Another L.esson in Anti-Blackness (On Whoopi Goldberg)






















Trans-Visbility Saves Lives
















Trans People Are Not "Trying" To Be Anything










Let's Talk About Performative Allyship




















Martin Luther King Day - Is Your Allyship Performative?


















There is an Attack on The Trans Community Happening Right Now
















Instagram is Failing The Trans, Black & LGBQIA+ Communities
















HIV and Trans Masculine Individuals
















Offering Financial Resources to POC Trans Folk :  Are You Actually Doing The Work?












There Shouldn't Need to be a Guide for Trans and Queer People to Survive the Holidays










Are You Still Refusing to Acknowledge That There is an Attack on Trans People Happening?






















6 Things to Do on Trans Day of Rememberance




















What Not to do After Learning Someone is Trans


















*Articles and Interviews*



Spoiler: Bloated Tummy Turns Out to be Baby Bump



Transgender man stunned as 'bloated tummy' turns out to be baby bump a decade after transitioning from womanhood​


Kayden Coleman and husband Elijah plan to tell 22-month-old Azaelia about her unusual family when she is five.

Staring at the reflection of the baby bump in the mirror, the proud parent-to-be felt a rush of nervous excitement. Like any mum or dad, the prospect of bringing a baby into the world felt overwhelming.

But this was never going to be an ordinary pregnancy – because for almost a decade Kayden Coleman had been living as a man.

Not only had he told all his friends and family that he was transgender, he had been on testosterone jabs for five years, had grown facial hair and was about to have a double mastectomy.

But then nature dropped a bombshell and, despite years of taking male hormones, Kayden became pregnant.

Now he and husband Elijah, 27, are besotted with 22-month-old Azaelia and are planning to tell her all about her unusual family when she is five.

Kayden was stunned when he first realised his growing belly was not the result of a lack of exercise, but a baby.

With a broad smile, the 29-year-old explains: “I never thought about getting pregnant. Because of the male hormones, I didn’t think it was a possibility. It was definitely a surprise.”

Kayden was going through the mastectomy – or “top surgery” as he calls it – when he became pregnant. Doctors said it was because he’d had to take a break from the hormones before the operation.

He says: “To have a mastectomy you have to be off hormones for six weeks.”



Surprise: Kayden Coleman thought his tummy was due to a lack of exercise

Kayden didn’t think that small span would put him at risk of getting pregnant. But a few months later he started to feel strange. “One day my back was killing me,” he says. “Elijah was going to give me a massage, so I lay on my front on the bed. It felt like there was a pillow under my stomach but there was no pillow.”

Kayden thought he was just bloated. “I actually said, ‘I think I should go get a pregnancy test’. We were joking about it.”

A few minutes later, it dawned on Kayden that his “joke” might actually be serious. Nervously, they went out to get a pregnancy test. He says: “I took the test the same night. I felt nervous but excited. The results were conclusive but I still didn’t believe it.”

When he went to the doctors, Kayden found he was 21 weeks pregnant. “I was shocked. It took a while to process it. But I was also busy figuring out how we could make things work in such a short space of time.”

Still shell-shocked, the couple set about turning their flat in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, USA, into a family home. And in July 2013, they got married .

There was a lot to take in – especially for Elijah’s friends and family, who did not know Kayden was transgender. Security guard Elijah says: “It was such a personal thing that I felt if Kayden wanted them to know he should tell them himself.

“But when we found out Kayden was pregnant we knew we had to tell them. How could we explain the baby when she popped up after a couple of months?”

Kayden was lucky that most people failed to notice his bump but he did get some confused looks. He says: “This woman in a shop said to me, ‘Honey, you look like you’re pregnant’. I just laughed and said, ‘I am pregnant!’ She didn’t believe me.” His pregnancy went smoothly but when it came to the birth in December 2013, it was a different story.



 Gruelling: Kayden was in labour for four days and had to have a c-section

Kayden, who was induced at nine months as he had high blood pressure , was in labour for four days.

Kayden did not face discrimination from hospital staff but did feel he was treated differently from other mums-to-be. “All the medical people were really nice but I did kind of feel like an experiment. While I was in labour, medical students kept coming in and out. It got to the point where I had to put my foot down and demand a c-section.”

When Kayden first saw his daughter he was still in shock. He says: “Even when I first held her it hadn’t sunk in that she was mine, so I didn’t really feel much. But I knew things would never be the same again. I was so happy to finally see her face.” But when they brought Azaelia home, both parents found family life challenging, with Kayden giving up his job in a museum to take care of their daughter and Elijah working 10 hours a day to support them.

And Kayden also suffered postnatal depression. Elijah says: “It was tough. Kayden had postnatal depression for about a year. I wasn’t around much and we don’t have family nearby, so it was really hard. People who say it’s a joy are either lying or they have a lot of help from family.”

The situation wasn’t helped by the fact that the couple had a rift with Elijah’s family after they first heard the news.

Elijah says: “It must have been difficult hearing that your son’s boyfriend was pregnant, I don’t deny that. But I felt like there were some unkind comments and I didn’t appreciate that.”

However the couple and their relatives got through the difficult times and now have a happy family unit as Azaelia starts toddling. Kayden says: “Now it feels great. I couldn’t imagine, and don’t want to imagine, life without her. She is amazing.

“She is an awesome kid. Very well-mannered. She’s very sensitive but also very much like both of us. Her favourite word is, ‘No!’

“I don’t feel like we should have been parents all along but I feel like we are great parents now.”

It was a happy end for the couple after many years of strife for Kayden.

Growing up as a girl in a religious family in Florida, he always knew something was not quite right.

He says: “I just didn’t know what it was. I went through a lot of phases of trying to fit in and trying to figure out why I was so different. I have three older brothers. I always wanted to be around them and play sports and do the things that they did. I grew up in a very Christian, very Jamaican household and that type of stuff wasn’t acceptable. Girls had to act like girls and boys had to act like boys

“I convinced myself I was a lesbian because at least when I was doing that I could play a masculine role and it was more accepted.”

Kayden reached breaking point at 20 when he became depressed and suicidal. He started to do online research and, as he began to understand what it meant to be trans, everything fell into place. He started to wear a binder, which flattens the breasts, and began taking male hormones.

Meanwhile, Elijah had battled with his sexuality , coming out to his parents at home in New Jersey when he was 15. He recalls: “My mum had lots of gay friends. One of them mentioned that I might be gay to my mum and she confronted me about it.

“My dad struggled with it for a few years but I think on some level that my family had always known.”

Elijah and Kayden were introduced, through a mutual friend, on Twitter in 2012. For three months they messaged each other and spoke on Skype. Elijah says: “I didn’t know Kayden was trans when I started pursuing him but he told me during our very first conversation. I was fine with it. It didn’t make a difference to me.”

Eventually, the pair decided to meet up in New York City and immediately hit it off.

It was the following year that Kayden became pregnant. He is not the first man to have a child. That title went to Thomas Beatie, 34, a transgender man from Oregon, who, in 2008, announced he was expecting a baby with his wife Nancy, 45. He has since had three children.

Kayden is now planning a hysterectomy but he and Elijah could not be happier to have Azaelia in their lives.





Spoiler: Black Birthing Person's Matter - All of Them



HARVARD MEDICAL SCHOOL PRIMARY CARE REVIEW​



Black Birthing Persons Matter—All of Them

April 14th, 2022

A Black trans dad, Kayden Coleman shares his clinical experience during his two pregnancies. He recounts horrible encounters with gestational care providers, such as being offered an abortion a “ridiculous” number of times, misgendered by physicians, virtually forgotten during his postpartum period, and even turned away from care. Kayden explains:
'There was a lot of trauma, [and] most of that came from inside the birthing world, with medical professionals. There was a lot of questioning about my identity, a lot of misgendering. Being told I shouldn’t be in spaces I was seeking care from because they were considered “women’s spaces.”'

Kayden is a Black birthing person, which refers to a person who identifies “racially as Black and [has] the physiologic capacity for pregnancy and childbirth.” Black birthing persons include, but are not limited to, Black transgender men, Black gender-diverse persons, Black non-binary individuals, and Black cisgender women.

*Increased risk-for-risk*

Kayden’s story is not unusual. Like many other Black transmasculine and gender diverse gestational persons, Kayden expressed concerns around anti-Blackness and transphobic violence in clinical spaces. When looking at the stark differences in care experiences, it’s hard to miss a key factor in quality of care: cultural responsibility of the medical professionals.

For Black birthing persons, the racism they experience in health care settings plays an important role, even after adjusting for other social determinants of health. Centuries of racist structural and social design, the reinforcement of those designs, implicit bias, and discriminatory behaviors color interactions and feed disparities in the American health care system.

Black gestational persons experience significantly higher rates of pregnancy-related morbidity and die from pregnancy-related complications at three to four times the rate compared to their white counterparts. This disparity also applies to the prevalence of sexually transmitted infections, including HIV, and discrepant access to comprehensive reproductive health services, including abortion.

There is a dearth of data for Black transmasculine and gender diverse birthing persons, which ultimately increases their risk-for-risk. Research on transmasculine and gender diverse birthing persons is largely based on responses from white participants. The erasure of Black transmasculine and gender diverse persons from conversations further marginalizes this community, mystifies their everyday gynecological and obstetrical experiences, and creates room for violent clinical encounters.

When considering the health outcomes of Black birthing persons, it’s essential to understand the intersectionality of gender and race. Black trans and gender diverse persons face many of the same socio-structural determinants of health as their cisgender counterparts. Additionally, they face distinctive, gender-related “biological, behavioral, social, and structural factors” that compound the risk for adverse outcomes called “gender-situated vulnerabilities.” This phenomenon, explained by the Multiple Minority Stress model, highlights the multiplicative impact of racism and transphobic violence experienced by Black transmasculine and gender diverse birthing persons. These vulnerabilities are linked to racism and transphobic violence simultaneously—not being solely a Black person or a trans birthing person.

*Implicit bias, discrimination, and inadequate provider education*

There is a need for more research on the clinical experiences and health outcomes of Black transmasculine and gender diverse birthing persons. That said, there is a growing body of data on the gynecological and obstetric outcomes for white transmasculine and gender diverse, and cisgender Black, birthing persons. The findings of this research overwhelmingly point to interpersonal factors, such as implicit bias and discrimination, as indicators of patient outcomes.

Limited provider knowledge of transmasculine and gender diverse individuals is associated with transphobic and lower quality care interactions. Research demonstrates that 80% of gynecologists receive no residency training on transgender care, and many nursing curricula are comprised of minimal LGBTQ content. Transmasculine and gender diverse birthing persons endure uniquely inhumane experiences, such as regularly needing to teach clinical providers how to take care of their bodies and intrusive, unprofessional questioning regarding their gender identities.

The minimal research that does include Black transmasculine and gender diverse birthing persons highlights disrespectful encounters similar to the experiences of Black cisgender women in reproductive health settings. Additionally, research details markedly high instances of assault and/or denial of care for Black birthing persons who do not identify as cis women. Many transmasculine and gender diverse persons resort to “adaptive behaviors,” such as dissociating or altogether avoiding care, which can also be heightened in survivors of sexual assault or abuse.

*Addressing our racist, cis-heterosexist past*

The Reproductive and Sexual Health Equity framework offers a promising model that addresses gynecological and obstetric care needs, grounded in a desire to achieve the highest level of health for all people. Introduced last year, the model redistributes power and resources to marginalized communities and simultaneously acknowledges the historical and present traumas inflicted upon health care seekers due to racist, cis-heterosexist design.

This framework assesses and addresses obstetric racism and transphobic violence while also looking at other intersecting axes of oppression. All Black birthing persons deserve high quality, culturally-responsive health care rooted in gender, racial, and reproductive justice. As researchers, specialists, and advocates in sexual and reproductive health and pregnancy-related fields, it is our duty to fight for that.

_This piece is being published during Black Maternal Health Week. _





Spoiler: 'A lot of trauma': Trans parents say medical system isn't set up for their pregnancies



'A lot of trauma': Trans parents say medical system isn't set up for their pregnancies​Meet the birth workers helping transgender parents bring babies into the world and break stigmas.




Kayden Coleman after giving birth to his daughter Jurnee. "In the medical world, it was assumed that I wasn't capable," he told TODAY. "Even with my second child, I would tell them over and over that this wasn't my first. And they still talked to me as though I had no idea what I was doing."

When Kayden Coleman was pregnant with his now 10-month-old daughter, no one held the door for him, fussed over his growing belly or made him feel special in the way that pregnant women are sometimes treated.

In a way, he feels as though he missed out on "the perks" of pregnancy, he said. In another, he's relieved no one knew the truth. As a transgender man, he felt safer that way.

"I didn't have to walk around in fear, worrying that people wanted to inflict violence on me," Coleman, who lives in Houston, told TODAY. "They thought I had a beer belly."

Coleman, who also has a 7-year-old daughter, is one of a growing number of advocates trying to educate the public — and the medical community — about what it is like to navigate pregnancy, childbirth and the postpartum experience as a trans person, and dispel stereotypes about trans people that he said even health care workers believe. Trans people already face high rates of violence, discrimination and harassment; in the world of pregnancy and childbirth, their struggles are only magnified.

The 34-year-old called both of his pregnancies "very tumultuous."

"There was a lot of trauma," he said. "Most of that came from inside the birthing world, with medical professionals. There was a lot of questioning about my identity, a lot of misgendering. Being told I shouldn't be in spaces I was seeking care from because they were considered women's spaces. I was offered an abortion a ridiculous amount of times."

Birth workers say the current medical system isn't set up to support trans birthing people.

"Pregnancy literature is geared towards white, heterosexual, cisgender people," said Ray Rachlin, a certified professional midwife and founder of Refuge Midwifery in Philadelphia. "That's who all the images are geared towards and the resources geared towards. From the get-go, they're having to hack a system that wasn't set up for their needs."

For starters, the female-oriented language around pregnancy and childbirth can be hurtful and triggering to someone who doesn’t identify as a woman. Rachlin and others suggest people consider saying perinatal care instead of maternity care, chestfeeding instead of breastfeeding, birthing people instead of mothers, for example.

“It really is a big paradigm shift in how we think about birth and postpartum,” she said.

Rachlin admits there can be a learning curve.

"When I started off, even though I was queer, I didn't use inclusive language,” Rachlin said. “Gender is really ingrained in how we see pregnancy, birth and parenthood. I had to do a lot of learning and unlearning to take a step back. One of the most common things is calling someone ‘mom’ or ‘mama’ instead of their name. When I called someone 'mama,' I was trying to create connection, but I was taking away their autonomy."

Davis Chandler, 38, a parent of two who identifies as trans and nonbinary, meaning their gender identity is not strictly male or female, said the language around pregnancy adds to the alienation of the experience for a trans person.

"I downloaded some of those silly apps to see how big the baby is growing and all of them assume that the person who's the gestational parent is a woman who identifies as a mother," Chandler, a licensed therapist in Northampton, Massachusetts, told TODAY. "My partner, who's a queer identifying person, also didn't feel the mirror and reflection, of where she fit in. She's not a daddy."

Many aspects of the typical pregnancy experience don’t work for trans people. Seeing multiple providers, as is common with many obstetrics practices, can be problematic if they’re not all clued into how to provide culturally competent care to a trans patient.

Nearly one-fifth of people who responded to the National Transgender Discrimination Survey reported being refused care in a health care setting due to their transgender or gender-nonconforming status. Twenty-eight percent said they’ve been harassed in medical settings, and 2% said they were even victims of violence in a doctor’s office. Transgender or gender-nonconforming people are also more likely than the general population to postpone medical care when they need it, either due to fear of discrimination or because they cannot afford it, according to the survey.

“A trans person is at risk of harm any time they enter a health care setting,” said Rachlin, who does home births. “Midwives like myself are in this unique situation — our model of care is already better set up to care for trans people. I don’t have a front desk receptionist or a waiting room where people might stare at them. I draw labs in my office instead of sending someone to a laboratory.”

This is likely why trans people are turning to home births at a much greater number than their cisgender counterparts. According to one small study, 22% of transgender and non-binary people chose home births over hospital births, while home births only account for 1% of total births among the U.S. population as a whole.

That said, hospital births are still by far the most common, and for many trans people, they offer at least one clear incentive: the opportunity to have a scheduled cesarean section.

"The experience of labor and delivery is so ... there's just so much invasion of people's bodies. For myself, the amount of intensive, invasive contact people would have had to have with my body in order to labor and deliver just felt like way too much for me," said Chandler, who uses they/them/theirs pronouns.

Yet some trans people say their providers push back when they express their desire for a c-section over a vaginal delivery. That happened with Chandler, so they shopped around for a new obstetrician.

"The provider I ultimately worked with said, 'People have scheduled c-sections all the time. I support them for a huge variety of reasons and gender is as valid a reason as any other,'" Chandler said. "And then I wound up having a really beautiful experience, being able to walk into the operating room and have everything happen in a predictable sort of way. I had a little bit more autonomy and control over the experience."

In the case of c-sections upon request, the American College of Obstetricians and Gynecologists tells doctors to explore the "reasons behind the patient's request" and discuss the "risks and benefits," but a committee opinion updated in January 2019 does not mention gender specifically.

Dr. Alson Burke, an OB-GYN at the University of Washington in Seattle, who cares for trans pregnant patients, said that the decision of how to give birth may depend on multiple factors: whether the patient has had bottom surgery, or whether a vaginal delivery would create extreme gender dysphoria for the patient, for example.

"The way I practice is that it's a conversation of shared decision making, and I feel like the guidelines of ACOG really support that," Burke told TODAY.

In her practice, she takes many steps to make patients feel safe. She allows them to insert the speculum themselves in the case of a vaginal exam, opt for an abdominal ultrasound instead of a vaginal one when possible, and she makes sure their care team knows what pronouns to use ahead of time. Burke believes these are easy ways providers can offer more inclusive care — for all patients.

Finding the right provider is only half the battle, though. True change must be systemic, and trans people have a long history of discrimination in the medical world.

Until 2013, "gender identity disorder" was in the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders, which is widely considered the psychiatric authority for health care professionals. "Transexualism" wasn't removed from the World Health Organization's diseases manual until 2018.

"It takes decades for culture to shift and the medical system is really a reflection of that culture," Jenna “JB” Brown, a doula in Austin, Texas, told TODAY. “Treating trans people in medical settings isn’t taught in medical school or midwifery school.”

"(Childbirth) is a really big transitional experience people are moving through, and they deserve consistent support throughout it," said Jenna "JB" Brown, a transmasculine and nonbinary doula in Austin, Texas.Leo Murphy

That means that trans patients are usually the ones educating their doctors about their needs, Brown and Rachlin said. Fifty percent of transgender people surveyed said they’ve had to teach their medical providers about transgender care.

This lack of education and awareness at a high level can have even more dire consequences on a personal level: Trans people themselves are sometimes misinformed about their own bodies.

Brown said that when trans people go on gender-affirming hormone therapy, they’re required to sign something that acknowledges that they may not be able to have children in the future. And yet, it _is_ possible for trans men to have kids, he said. Say someone lapses while taking testosterone and their period returns; they could get pregnant, perhaps unintentionally. On the flip side, trans people who have undergone hormone therapy and do want to have children may be under the impression that they can’t.

“There are many options,” Brown said. “We need more providers who are aware of these options and providing true information.”

There are also societal stigmas about trans people and parenthood — that they aren’t fit to be parents or simply don’t want to be.

Brown equates the rampant misinformation to “cultural eugenics.”

“When people think you shouldn’t have children because you’re queer, that affects you,” he said. “It becomes something you’re socialized to believe.”

Inspired by his own struggles with pregnancy and childbirth, Coleman teaches trans fertility and birth workshops to birth workers.
People like him, Brown and Rachlin are trying to teach the public that the only necessary ingredients to make a baby are sperm, an egg and a uterus — that’s all. How the pregnancy gets into the uterus? Well, there are many options. By doing so, they hope society will eventually start to disassociate reproduction and parenthood with gender identity — a goal they say will benefit everyone, not just trans people.

“The desire to have children is not attached to gender,” Rachlin said. “Plenty of people who were assigned male at birth want to parent and plenty of people who were assigned female at birth want to parent.”

"The more we can move gender away from birth and treat people as individuals, the better outcomes we're going to have for everyone," she added. "Misogyny is at the root of transphobia. It is also the root of the sexism that many cisgender women face. We have the same enemy."

Yet, the crusade is not an easy one. Rachlin said she’s lost clients due to being vocal about supporting trans people. The inclusive language alone that she and others use can be seen as inflammatory by some.

“There’s a large community of people who feel that expanding our language to include trans and nonbinary people is taking birth away from mothers,” she said.

As Coleman sees it, personal beliefs shouldn’t have anything to do with the care he and other trans people receive.

“It’s not about whether or not you quote-unquote agree with us,” he said. “We don’t care about your acceptance or agreement. We just want equity and safe, inclusive care.”



There was a followup video with KaydenX and the Today Show:




Your browser is not able to display this video.






Spoiler: Kayden Coleman's Mission: Help Other Trans Masculine Folks Navigate Pregnancy



Kayden Coleman's Mission: Help Other Trans Masculine Folks Navigate Pregnancy​GWK Staff | November 19, 2020




Trans dad Kayden Coleman, 34, didn't start daydreaming about fatherhood until after he realized he was pregnant. “I actually never thought I [could] become a dad. It just… happened.”

Now a dad of two daughters, Kayden delights in his role as a parent despite his two challenging pregnancies. “I didn’t find out about my oldest until I was 5.5 months pregnant,” said Kayden, “and my youngest was just a difficult pregnancy, and it was at the height of COVID.”

His eldest Azaelia Skye was born in January 2014, and he and his partner Dominique Glinton, 29, welcomed Jurnee Solé halfway through this year.





The dads, who met through an online queer dating site, compliment each other’s parenting style. “We work really well together. We pick up where the other one can’t,” explained Kayden. Their fatherhood goals are to raise self-assured, well-rounded children who know that they're loved without question.

Outside from the everyday challenges of parenting, the Houston couple have to face more battles than the typical two-dad family. In July, just days after welcoming their second child, Republican politician Angela Stanton King posted a photo of Kayden looking happy and very pregnant on her personal Instagram account, with 278,000 followers.

King asked her audience how they felt about the photo, and then shared that she felt “disrespected and cheated.”

Kayden told the DailyDot that he believes Stanton King targeted him because he’s Black, adding, “There isn’t a lot of Black representation of pregnant transgender men so it’s a rarity.”

Despite the outpouring of support and love he received in response to the photo, so, too, followed the haters.

In an Instagram post, Kayden wrote alongside a screenshot of a direct message from someone calling the new dad of two "sick" and "twisted":
“Imagine waking up exhausted from a night of taking care of a newborn and THIS is what you see in your inbox.”

Yet through this experience, Kayden only became more determined to continue his advocacy work and bring awareness to trans masculine individuals who carry their own children. “I want to bring visibility to the fact that we are not all adhering to the heteronormative stereotype that is forced upon us.”

As a way to break down these barriers for trans dads, Kayden offers workshops for folks who want to create an inclusive environment for trans masculine individuals in the birthing and medical fields, as well as sensitivity training, and one-to-one consultations. (Find out more details on Kayden's website here.)

For his birthing workshop, Kayden shares his own story, which he hopes will inspire others. “I will be presenting from my lived experiences as well as those mirrored to me by other trans masculine individuals,” he shared. “It will also be helpful for trans masculine folks who are trying to navigate fertility and pregnancy.”

 Kayden wants folks to know that his family is made up of two gay men and their kids; kids that were just conceived differently. And his message to other trans dads?
“Be prepared for what’s to come. Not everyone will understand and a lot of people will try to diminish your identity. But it’s YOURS and you are valid. You got this!”

How to support Kayden: Follow him here, shop at his store called PapaSeahorseApparel, and keep an eye out for his partner Dom’s children’s boutique launching in December - Solé Sky Boutique.



*Out Magazine 18 LGBTQ+ Policy Makers and Advocates Changing the World




*tr


----------



## Nien Nunb (May 6, 2022)

So aside from being an ebegger, where's the lolcow? Where's the drama you mentioned? Where's the funny?


----------



## GenociderSyo (May 6, 2022)

Nien Nunb said:


> So aside from being an ebegger, where's the lolcow? Where's the drama you mentioned? Where's the funny?


Still working on it the "dude" got too big for the thread he was in and was taking it over


----------



## Bloitzhole (May 6, 2022)

The FtM trannies are impressive in how well they pass at times, at a cursory glance I had no idea that was a woman at all.
Looking forward to this OP developing, tranny grifter drama is often great (though possibly infurating) fun.


----------



## break these cuffs (May 6, 2022)

Bloitzhole said:


> The FtM trannies are impressive in how well they pass at times, at a cursory glance I had no idea that was a woman at all.
> Looking forward to this OP developing, tranny grifter drama is often great (though possibly infurating) fun.


A lot of fat trannies can pass the glance test so long as long the fat woman on T can grow facial hair and the fat man on estrogen gets laser hair removal. Being a fat amorphous blob removes many physiological facial and body cues. This dumb broad chose to broadcast her tranniness to the world by choosing the name Kayden. Nobody is going to mistake her for being the obnoxious son of whitebread millennial yuppies.


----------



## Miss Hortensia (May 7, 2022)

Imagine being a doctor after struggling through university, part time jobs and student loan and all you get is a "sea horse dad" that tells you what "true medicine" is. Mhm, yeah...


----------



## NerdShamer (May 7, 2022)

Bloitzhole said:


> The FtM trannies are impressive in how well they pass at times, at a cursory glance I had no idea that was a woman at all.


She still gestures and talks like an black woman, though. But the eyes kind of gives it away, though.


----------



## hing chang hong shi (May 7, 2022)

Pretty fucked that she took testosterone while she was pregnant.


----------



## caps lock (May 7, 2022)

My only question with trannies is did you confirm the dead name? Blacks have such goofy names.
https://linktr.ee/Kaydenxofficial (https://archive.fo/G3uyg)
https://medium.com/@s83976/about (https://archive.fo/V5XzX)
LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/kayden-coleman-a8732a176/ (wont archive)


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (May 7, 2022)

hing chang hong shi said:


> Pretty fucked that she took testosterone while she was pregnant.


Next few decades will be...interesting.


----------



## GenociderSyo (May 7, 2022)

caps lock said:


> My only question with trannies is did you confirm the dead name? Blacks have such goofy names.
> https://linktr.ee/Kaydenxofficial (https://archive.fo/G3uyg)
> https://medium.com/@s83976/about (https://archive.fo/V5XzX)
> LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/kayden-coleman-a8732a176/ (wont archive)
> View attachment 3258251


I'm still attempting to find her dead name.


----------



## Gamercat (May 8, 2022)

thread has potential but still needs a lot of work


----------



## Red Hood (May 8, 2022)

> with the subscription box, ByUs


Explain yourself, fellow undead @byuu!


----------



## The-Mad-Asshatter (May 8, 2022)

What she is, is not a man. She is a woman that purposefully induced strong PCOS-like symptoms through exogenous manufactured testosterone, had her breasts removed with a mastectomy, tries to call that 'being a man' even as she has no clue what it is like to be a man.

What the extra testosterone will do to her (besides making her look like a piss-poor simulacrum of a man) is endow her with higher risk of heart disease, and higher risk of diabetes. That central obesity she has is dangerous, that's prime heart attack country, and with what she's taking, she in it's capital and serving as it's president.

Her daughter (if it is true that she took testosterone while pregnant with her) may have fertility issues when she's older, or could even have a malformed uterus and ovaries. I see a thalidomide baby-type  situation occurring with these 'sea-horse dads' with the unnatural levels of testosterone taken during pregnancy, much worse then PCOS-affected mothers risking simply risking PCOS issues in their daughters if they don't get the (mother's) testosterone levels down during pregnancy, even as they have nowhere near the testosterone levels these 'transmen' put into themselves daily. This is not going to bode well for the daughters, because this will give them a risk of health issues far into their futures, and maybe even into the next generation beyond.

It's insane the level of delusion these types willingly indulge in, along with being a professional victim, and throwing a reee-ing shit fit whenever someone threatens that. They want to bestest most victimized victim there ever was, helpless, scared, oppressed and feeling unsafe, scared to step out of their safe spaces, trans bodies, black bodies, fat bodies, always being erased while existing in a space, and always, always, being weak, tired and every other dumb trope these people like to attach to themselves. They don't think of the family and friends they inflict their issues on, because at the end 'It's all about meeeeee!'

-Edited


----------



## Spunt (May 8, 2022)

Why are ALL FtM trannies called Jayden or Kayden (or Layden or :ayden as you go right on the keyboard)? I know it's been remarked upon but at least MtFs either choose a name with the same initial as their old ones or use a stripper name.


----------



## NerdShamer (May 8, 2022)

The-Mad-Asshatter said:


> It's insane the level of delusion these types willingly indulge in, along with being a professional victim, and throwing a reee-ing shit fit whenever someone threatens that.


Personally, I'm blaming the new influx of T.


Spunt said:


> Why are ALL FtM trannies called Jayden or Kayden (or Layden or :ayden as you go right on the keyboard)?


I think it's an trend in some slash fic that one read and social contagion kicked in.


----------



## 185405 (May 9, 2022)

Bloitzhole said:


> The FtM trannies are impressive in how well they pass at times, at a cursory glance I had no idea that was a woman at all.
> Looking forward to this OP developing, tranny grifter drama is often great (though possibly infurating) fun.



I was ready to tell OP to kill themselves for calling that ugly nigger fatman a she until I realized that it was a FtM not MtF.


----------



## Wendy Carlos' Cock (May 9, 2022)

This woman belongs in the circus where people could throw tomatoes at her.


----------



## karz (May 9, 2022)

I was going to post "YWNBAW" but now I'm not sure what to post 


Bloitzhole said:


> The FtM trannies are impressive in how well they pass at times, at a cursory glance I had no idea that was a woman at all.
> Looking forward to this OP developing, tranny grifter drama is often great (though possibly infurating) fun.


The people who make disguises at CIA are correct: It is very easy to turn a woman into a man, but nearly impossible to turn a man into a woman.


----------



## theshep (May 9, 2022)

I read "Kayden" and I thought to myself $10K that this thread is about a FTM tranny.

Pay up bitches.


----------



## zero-who (May 9, 2022)

Someone knocked that thing up.
_Twice_.


----------



## Clown Balls (May 12, 2022)

Leah Remini's face plastered onto Fat Albert's body


----------



## GenociderSyo (May 12, 2022)

He equates infertility in females to being trans and not having a womb:







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## GenociderSyo (May 14, 2022)

Good Morning America Interviewed Her:






Your browser is not able to display this video.
















Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## hing chang hong shi (May 15, 2022)

Should've stayed a woman if she wanted the abortion "brownie-points".


----------



## NerdShamer (May 15, 2022)

That mascara, though.


----------



## Gender of peace (May 18, 2022)

That nasal ftm frog voice...like fingernails on a chalkboard


----------



## GenociderSyo (May 19, 2022)




----------



## NerdShamer (May 20, 2022)

GenociderSyo said:


> View attachment 3300319


Well, at least the "mutual aid" grift is somewhat new. But how much to you guys want to bet on that this is just her daughter is misbehaving in preschool and she never really bothered to teach her how to behave?


----------



## GenociderSyo (May 23, 2022)

Kayden posted about his boyfriends dance troupe where they dance in full on wolligog black face:


----------



## lolcow yoghurt (May 26, 2022)

GenociderSyo said:


> He equates infertility in females to being trans and not having a womb:
> View attachment 3275430View attachment 3275432


Still sounds like a woman.


----------



## GenociderSyo (May 28, 2022)

He's upping the mutial aid thing by making it a weekly thing. At first I thought he meant to showcase people, but no all aid must go to him.


----------



## NerdShamer (May 28, 2022)

GenociderSyo said:


> He's upping the mutial aid thing by making it a weekly thing. At first I thought he meant to showcase people, but no all aid must go to him.
> View attachment 3330687View attachment 3330684View attachment 3330685View attachment 3330692View attachment 3330695View attachment 3330696


Third image is peak Karen.

At any rate, it's obvious that she's falling behind on something for her to be rattling the tip jar that loudly. One would say "write an book," "start livestreaming," or "monetize your blog;" since both sides of the aisle are more than capable of doing it. But did she posted some actual previews of her infinite wisdom in the past couple of months or is this just another attempt at getting some rent money?


----------



## GenociderSyo (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## NerdShamer (Jun 8, 2022)

While that's an false comparison (mostly), I was expecting for her to be doubling down on the e-begging for Pride Month. Who knows, maybe someone finally paid her rent for several months, at this point?


----------



## GenociderSyo (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## Peaches Carpenter (Jun 10, 2022)

I remember this grifter from the seahorse thread. Pretty sure they're the one who said their #1 utmost dream goal for the future of black birth is more FTM inclusiveness. Definitely a more urgent issue than the fact that black women suffer peripartum cardiomyopathy at far higher rates than any other group. Preggo TIM asspats > black women's sexual/reproductive health.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Jun 16, 2022)

Looks like she broke up again?:











Your browser is not able to display this video.




Doesn't everyone ask you about your vagina when you first meet?:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jun 16, 2022)

GenociderSyo said:


> Doesn't everyone ask you about your vagina when you first meet?


I'm pretty sure that she's trying to emulate the trend of guys sending dic picks.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Jun 19, 2022)

Kayden confirmed she did ship her older daughter off and even though she is home full time she ships her younger one to daycare:






Also confirmation of her last name:


----------



## Sparkling Yuzu (Jun 19, 2022)

Peaches Carpenter said:


> I remember this grifter from the seahorse thread. Pretty sure they're the one who said their #1 utmost dream goal for the future of black birth is more FTM inclusiveness. Definitely a more urgent issue than the fact that black women suffer peripartum cardiomyopathy at far higher rates than any other group. Preggo TIM asspats > black women's sexual/reproductive health.


Fuck dem bitch ass femoids cissies!


----------



## GenociderSyo (Jun 22, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Thomas Eugene Paris (Jun 22, 2022)

I just came to point out that she has tiny hands and feet. Biology is a bitch.


----------



## Alamo basement dweller (Jun 23, 2022)

Her obsession with genitals is gross and unsettling. That video in the OP where she describes “bird watching” (i.e. trying to scope men’s penises through their pants in public) as if it’s something average women do regularly made my skin crawl. No, Kayden, women don’t walk around ogling dicks all day. You’re just a pervert.

Eta: thanks @GenociderSyo for another spectacular read!


----------



## NerdShamer (Jun 23, 2022)

Thomas Eugene Paris said:


> I just came to point out that she has tiny hands and feet. Biology is a bitch.


Well, it doesn't really help that she still gestures like an sassy black woman.


Alamo basement dweller said:


> Her obsession with genitals is gross and unsettling. That video in the OP where she describes “bird watching” (i.e. trying to scope men’s penises through their pants in public) as if it’s something average women do regularly made my skin crawl. No, Kayden, women don’t walk around ogling dicks all day. You’re just a pervert.


This might be an new low for our cows; usually it's some weird fetish, an tranny with an hairy ass, and that tranny who got his diaper changed in public.


----------



## Sparkling Yuzu (Jun 23, 2022)

NerdShamer said:


> that tranny who got his diaper changed in public.


The what?


----------



## NerdShamer (Jun 23, 2022)

Sparkling Yuzu said:


> The what?


Yeah, sometimes there's an fetish that makes you think that this can't be real; but it turns out that there's an thread for basically anything on here.

I didn't even know that there was an diaper-loving tranny who got off to being beaten to an pulp! Thanks KF, now I can skip lunch, today!


----------



## NoodleFucker3000 (Jun 23, 2022)

Curious to see how her kids will grow up but it's fucked how her children's entire lives and future health are literally an experiment bc some gayden can take testosterone injections but not birth control.

Like,if you were a man you'd man the fuck up and act like less of a bitch and just get off the hormones for a year or so to make sure the kid is healthy. It's so weird to see people insist they are men but then bitch out at every chance they have to actually yknow, be the man they supposedly feel like. If a father is to provide and protect the family, how tf is this person protecting or providing when "he" pits a child's life at risk?


----------



## GenociderSyo (Jun 23, 2022)

NoodleFucker3000 said:


> Like,if you were a man you'd man the fuck up and act like less of a bitch and just get off the hormones for a year or so to make sure the kid is healthy. It's so weird to see people insist they are men but then bitch out at every chance they have to actually yknow, be the man they supposedly feel like. If a father is to provide and protect the family, how tf is this person protecting or providing when "he" pits a child's life at risk?


The fact he already shipped one child off to their father kinda shows what he thinks of his kids.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jun 23, 2022)

GenociderSyo said:


> The fact he already shipped one child off to their father kinda shows what he thinks of his kids.


To be fair, this is exactly what an negro dad would do. Only thing that's missing is having another child (which is kinda impossible, at this point) or some degree of domestic violence.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Jun 24, 2022)

It's fine to admit your a woman when it gets you clout and views:


----------



## NerdShamer (Jun 24, 2022)

GenociderSyo said:


> It's fine to admit your a woman when it gets you clout and views:
> View attachment 3422191


Does it actually matter if she's already sterile?


----------



## Trombonista (Jun 25, 2022)

I get the feeling that Kayden doesn't actually want kids. Kayden just wants to be a "pregnant man." I'd say this makes Kayden the genderspecial equivalent of Sammie Bushart, but we haven't seen any fake pregnancies yet.


----------



## Miss Misery (Jun 25, 2022)

> 23:01, 12 Nov 2015
> Kayden did not face discrimination from hospital staff but did feel he was treated differently from other mums-to-be. “All the medical people were really nice but I did kind of feel like an experiment. While I was in labour, medical students kept coming in and out. It got to the point where I had to put my foot down and demand a c-section.”
> 
> April 14th, 2022
> A Black trans dad, Kayden Coleman shares his clinical experience during his two pregnancies. He recounts horrible encounters with gestational care providers, such as being offered an abortion a “ridiculous” number of times, misgendered by physicians, virtually forgotten during his postpartum period, and even turned away from care. Kayden explains: 'There was a lot of trauma, [and] most of that came from inside the birthing world, with medical professionals. There was a lot of questioning about my identity, a lot of misgendering. Being told I shouldn’t be in spaces I was seeking care from because they were considered “women’s spaces.”'


Oh yeah? Which one was it, Kayden? You didn't face discrimination or you had HORRIBLE encounters?



Spunt said:


> Why are ALL FtM trannies called Jayden or Kayden (or Layden or :ayden as you go right on the keyboard)? I know it's been remarked upon but at least MtFs either choose a name with the same initial as their old ones or use a stripper name.


This has been a thing for at least two decades now, to the point that there was a joke in FTM communities about "Aiden, Jayden, Braeden... Okay-den".

Troons usually pick out names that are currently popular, rather than the names most common in their birth cohort. It's an easy way to clock them before you even see them in person.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Jun 28, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jun 28, 2022)

While it's technically true that intersexed people exists, they always seem to get roped into an tranny's chromosome arguments. Sure, it might have help if Kayden was actually classified as one of them, but it still doesn't change the that this is an woman searching for some attention.

And speaking of Straight Pride, did she ever go after the SuperStraight trend?


----------



## GenociderSyo (Jul 1, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Jul 1, 2022)

>testosterone poisons her child
>Cuts off child's food supply
>Demeans women into "birthing bodies".

I'd be less fucking offended if someone unironically called me "womb haver" or something like that. You are not "powerful". You got yourself knocked up and then forced your disgusting twisted fantasies on your child at their most helpless. Jesus that poor baby.

I propose these women be sterilized by force before their adventures in testosterone poisoning. They're not the men they dream of being, so they'll eventually cave to being cowed like that.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Jul 3, 2022)

He really hates white trans people or anyone telling actually facts:






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 3, 2022)

At least she's wearing an shirt, this time.


keyboredsm4shthe2nd said:


> I propose these women be sterilized by force before their adventures in testosterone poisoning


I'm pretty sure that T will eventually sterilize them; might take an year or two for it to happen.


----------



## Sparkling Yuzu (Jul 3, 2022)

GenociderSyo said:


> He really hates white trans people or anyone telling actually facts:
> View attachment 3452115View attachment 3452116


Shut up you low iq negress. You are the woke equivalent of giving your kid FASD.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Jul 6, 2022)

A very VERY gay comedian has pissed off Kayden.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Jul 12, 2022)

Baits like the female she is.


----------



## Trombonista (Jul 12, 2022)

GenociderSyo said:


> Baits like the female she is.
> View attachment 3485285


Let me guess. she's given up the other kid?


----------



## GenociderSyo (Jul 12, 2022)

Trombonista said:


> Let me guess. she's given up the other kid?


Considering the vids this week have all not had her in them and hes been traveling around its possible she ditched him with her father who she ALSO jsut broke up with.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Jul 15, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 15, 2022)

On one hand, she's at least being straightforward with the usual talking points. But she might be setting herself up for failure when it comes to reproductive rights and that upcoming conference. I'm not expecting it to be interesting. Mostly because, you know, that they're already set for filing an discrimination lawsuit solely because of what they identify as.


----------



## Sparkling Yuzu (Jul 15, 2022)

Why is she speaking about disability rights? Bc she's a retard?


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 16, 2022)

Sparkling Yuzu said:


> Why is she speaking about disability rights? Bc she's a retard?


Because her privates are probably ruined by being on T; therefore, she's disabled.


----------



## PillCosby (Jul 16, 2022)

this trans black man should been born a poor white woman. So trashy


----------



## Trombonista (Jul 17, 2022)

NerdShamer said:


> Because her privates are probably ruined by being on T; therefore, she's disabled.


Or, like other "disabled" cows, she's fat and thinks she's too good for a regular job.


----------



## Virgo (Jul 17, 2022)

I'm glad the kid is at daycare most of the time and not around whatever the fuck this is. I'm expecting this child to disappear too.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Jul 18, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Jul 19, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Alamo basement dweller (Jul 19, 2022)

GenociderSyo said:


> View attachment 3504925View attachment 3504922


This is one of the places where the trans argument completely falls apart for me. (One of the MANY places, I should say.) Whether it be implicit bias, innate preference, or whatever the fuck else, I (a straight woman) have no interest in eating pussy. It doesn’t turn me on and the idea makes me uncomfortable. I genuinely do not understand how that makes me a bigot.


----------



## Sparkling Yuzu (Jul 19, 2022)

Blow her mind by saying you won't date transmen and non-white people.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 19, 2022)

Alamo basement dweller said:


> I genuinely do not understand how that makes me a bigot.


Because you're declining some random tranny with an neovag an shot at having an passionate, comforting relationship with you.

Plus, this talking point also ignores the subject of personal boundaries; like how incels feels like they're entitled to sex.

Oh, and she could have went for an better angle for the doctor's office with that second vid.


----------



## Trombonista (Jul 19, 2022)

GenociderSyo said:


> View attachment 3504925View attachment 3504922


Someone's desperate for another baby daddy. At least her voice sounds more masculine now.


----------



## Jazz Yahoo (Jul 20, 2022)

GenociderSyo said:


> View attachment 3504925View attachment 3504922


It is not transphobic to not want to date a trans person it is a preference.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Jul 28, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Alamo basement dweller (Jul 28, 2022)

GenociderSyo said:


> View attachment 3537596View attachment 3537595
> View attachment 3537597View attachment 3537600
> View attachment 3537598
> View attachment 3537591View attachment 3537593
> View attachment 3537594


Everything is violent so nothing is violent. Men are pregnant seahorses. Nothing means anything any more. Words are meaningless.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 28, 2022)

It kind of feels like she's leaving out an lot of info regarding HIV, but that's normal, at this point. Although, linking to an 2019 study from the CDC will probably ruin the point that she's making.


----------



## ZsaZsaBinks (Jul 28, 2022)

Late but in 2020 a website for gay male fathers had an article about her. In the article she states the conservative politician Angela Stanton King attacked her because she was "black" of all things.


----------



## ZsaZsaBinks (Aug 1, 2022)

Her transition video from 2014 



Video from 2015 on why she dates men as a TIF


----------



## GenociderSyo (Aug 1, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Aug 4, 2022)

Unsure why she hates this account maybe shes  pmsing today:


----------



## Peaches Carpenter (Aug 7, 2022)

GenociderSyo said:


> Unsure why she hates this account maybe shes  pmsing today:
> View attachment 3563278


Troll account mixing troon/queer content with pro-pedo shit and pro-transing of kids. I honestly can't determine if the face is fully shooped in on all those topless pics, or if they're stolen real photos that were just smothered in filters. Neither would surprise me at this point


----------



## GenociderSyo (Aug 11, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## NerdShamer (Aug 11, 2022)

GenociderSyo said:


> View attachment 3588614


This is technically true, but she never really covered the answer to the initial problem. Now I'm thinking that the answer to it is "it's an transgendered person" or something; I know that it's wrong, but the cult runs off of rewriting semantics.


Gotta love the mind games these people play.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Aug 15, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## evelynhopewell (Aug 23, 2022)

Read this whole thread and Jesus Christ it was a wild ride


----------



## GenociderSyo (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Trombonista (Aug 25, 2022)

Lol even the black trans community can't stand her.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Trombonista (Aug 30, 2022)

Lol she mad.


----------



## Alamo basement dweller (Aug 31, 2022)

GenociderSyo said:


> View attachment 3646014View attachment 3645962View attachment 3645997


I fucking hate this shit. How dare someone feel concerned or uneasy when their partner tells them they suddenly want to completely change who they are and how they present in the world?! Selfish bitch! 

And then saying “cross that bridge when you come to it” as if anything other than undying support for your boyfriend who suddenly demands to wear your dresses is acceptable to the troons.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Aug 31, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Sep 1, 2022)

She still mad at that woman:





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Trombonista (Sep 1, 2022)

GenociderSyo said:


> She still mad at that woman:
> 
> View attachment 3668286


Wow, way to assume this woman likes Dave Chappelle.

Also, if you don't care about passing or being seen as your identified gender, why the fuck would you transition? Oh wait, I know the answer: for attention/your fetish(es)/the grift.

Edit: Wait a second, what is a trans _man_ like Kayden doing speaking for trans _women_?


----------



## GenociderSyo (Sep 3, 2022)

There was audio/video involved...No one needs to hear a 2/3 year old discussing their privates.


----------



## Trombonista (Sep 3, 2022)

"Jurnee" looks like a name a crunchy white mom would give her kid.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## GenociderSyo (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Simone (Sep 7, 2022)

GenociderSyo said:


> View attachment 3684675


So offended by someone else's truth. I was a tomboy, too, and still am. I'm glad I grew up in a time where tomboys were tomboys and not aspiring FtMs.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## GenociderSyo (Sep 13, 2022)

Kayden thinks its smart to leave all "his" money in venmo as if venmo is a bank account. This is stupid because well venmo is a transfer service the money there is not insured.










Also, she decided to foster 2 puppies and keep one. She can't deal with the fact the puppy isnt house trained yet and its pissing her off more then it should.


----------



## Trombonista (Sep 16, 2022)

Oh, so she sucks as a dog mom too?


----------



## GenociderSyo (Sep 29, 2022)

It's amazing how often shes at night club and raves when shes e-begging for rent and shit:






And for those wondering how do you party so often with a 3 year old. Well ship em off to relatives like you ship the older one to their fathers!


----------



## Simone (Sep 30, 2022)

GenociderSyo said:


> View attachment 3698696View attachment 3699456View attachment 3699627View attachment 3699640View attachment 3700775View attachment 3701084View attachment 3701090
> View attachment 3700553View attachment 3700556
> View attachment 3700784View attachment 3700788
> 
> ...


A bit of TMI/Powerlevel- I have a small child around that age and I go out _maaaaybe _once every few months, simply because having to pay a babysitter is expensive and I don't want to overburden my aging relatives with a tiny child. That's a normal, healthy response, as a parent. Shipping your kid off constantly and partying with money that should go to bills goes against that whole natural parental response thing. Makes you wonder what other things she ignores as a parent. Also, such a sterotypical tranny, e-begging and partying at the same time.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Sep 30, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.




As well as shilling some merch:


----------



## Trombonista (Sep 30, 2022)

GenociderSyo said:


> View attachment 3704575View attachment 3704472


She's essentially admitted she doesn't have dysphoria with this post.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Oct 1, 2022)

Trombonista said:


> She's essentially admitted she doesn't have dysphoria with this post.


And that is probably quite true of many of them.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Oct 5, 2022)

This is what Kayden gives as a teaching thing. She was a speaker at a birtch center convention.


----------



## Trombonista (Oct 5, 2022)

GenociderSyo said:


> This is what Kayden gives as a teaching thing. She was a speaker at a birtch center convention.
> View attachment 3718016


I've said this before and I'll say it again: Every person who uses the term "gender euphoria" is a transtrender.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Oct 5, 2022)

GenociderSyo said:


> This is what Kayden gives as a teaching thing. She was a speaker at a birtch center convention.
> View attachment 3718016


"Pushing doesn't resonate with my spirit."

Well picking up dog shit doesn't resonate with mine, and yet I got myself a dog so I do what I have to do.

Their insufferability knows no bounds.


----------



## Simone (Oct 5, 2022)

GenociderSyo said:


> This is what Kayden gives as a teaching thing. She was a speaker at a birtch center convention.
> View attachment 3718016


Teaching for who? That graphic is awful and way too convoluted. It's incredibly apparent she didn't train as an educator.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Oct 5, 2022)

Simone said:


> Teaching for who? That graphic is awful and way too convoluted. It's incredibly apparent she didn't train as an educator.


It was a conference for "The American Association of Birthing Centers".


----------



## GenociderSyo (Oct 9, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Oct 10, 2022)

Kayden posted her 3 year old on the toilet today a full shot of her with her pants down her shirt hoisted up and her undies around her ankles. Have blacked out the portions that were highly inappropriate but really great parenting. She focused in and out so the black square was not always covering things.


Spoiler: Awful Parenting


----------



## GenociderSyo (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Trombonista (Oct 13, 2022)

GenociderSyo said:


> View attachment 3735991


I wonder how many therapists she's gone through and how long this one lasted.


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Oct 15, 2022)

That pube beard is a gross tragedy. I hope that therapist called her "mom" on purpose so she wouldn't have to deal with such an incurable level of crazy.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Oct 18, 2022)

hing chang hong shi said:


> Pretty fucked that she took testosterone while she was pregnant.


It’s disturbing how selfish they all are.


Trombonista said:


> I wonder how many therapists she's gone through and how long this one lasted.


Countless, without any doubt.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Oct 31, 2022)

Kayden was pretty active while we are down. He's already "rehoming" the dog and has been called out about lying about the fact its full grown. His response to this was to state that "of course it was a white person."





















Kayden was supposed to speak at a college and they requested a resume which upset him, they also requested to review his slides before hand which he decided was over the top in terms of what he was willing to do to be PAID. They canceled the event since he refused to prove he had any credentials and requested a refund of half of their fees not even the entire fees and it caused his paypal to be frozen and he is fighting to keep the money even though he is not even doing things for them.











Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.




Kayden wrote an article (archive) for the "Mille Clinic", which is a maternity focused clinic.







Spoiler: Text of Article



Navigating U.S. pregnancy care as a transgender man​


_Written by __Kayden Coleman_

When I began my transition over 13 years ago, the thought of having one child — much less two — was the furthest thing from my mind. That nonexistent thought became an impossibility when I began my medical transition and was informed by my doctor that the use of testosterone would render me infertile after prolonged use. For me, that was perfectly fine. My main and only concern was feeling happy and at home in my body. And, if I am being honest with myself, even when I identified as female, I never wanted kids. I didn’t grow up envisioning myself with a family of my own.

I am a Black, gay, transgender man and seahorse dad. I gave birth to my first daughter on January 9, 2014 — four years after beginning my medical transition. Six years later, I gave birth to my second child on July 21, 2020. Neither pregnancy was planned. I am a same-gender-loving man; I am attracted to and date male-identified people. While the logistics of how I have sex is really no one else’s concern, one should be able to deduce how I was able to conceive due to the fact that I _found out_ about both of my pregnancies — rather than planning them.
"Despite knowing my sexual history and practices, no one suggested a pregnancy test. I found out I was pregnant on my own."​With my first pregnancy, I didn’t find out I was pregnant until I was five months along. It’s not because I wasn’t going to the doctor — I absolutely was. I was in and out of the doctor’s office with symptoms like extreme fatigue, unexplained weight gain, and frequent urination. My provider at the time was also a transgender man. Despite knowing my sexual history and practices, no one suggested a pregnancy test. I found out I was pregnant on my own.

When my pregnancy was confirmed, I was referred to an OB-GYN who knew literally nothing about how to care for me as a trans person. I was constantly misgendered, subjected to uncomfortable jokes at my expense from the nursing staff, and always had to be on guard and ready to defend myself. My blood pressure was constantly elevated and as a result, I was induced due to preeclampsia.
"I didn’t feel like I had autonomy over my own body and experience."​I was admitted into the labor and delivery unit at the hospital in Philadelphia, PA. Upon arriving, I asked if it would be possible for me to have a C-section. I told them that I couldn’t imagine myself giving birth vaginally. I was told that I would not be able to have a C-section because it was too risky and because “all of the women on the labor and delivery unit would prefer a natural birth.” For five days, I was connected to a magnesium drip and unable to get out of bed or eat solid foods. To make matters worse, at any given moment there were upwards of 10-15 students in my room observing me. I felt like a lab rat. It was extremely uncomfortable and I didn’t feel like I had autonomy over my own body and experience.

Finally, on the fifth day, the doctor came in and told me what the plan would be: They were going to continue to try to induce me. It was at that point that I had a complete nervous breakdown. I couldn’t take it anymore. I called the doctor back into the room and told her, “I know you said that all of the women on the labor and delivery floor would prefer a natural birth, but I don’t know if you’ve realized that I am not all of the women on the labor and delivery floor. At this point, either you cut this baby out or I will. Your choice.” 30 minutes later, I was on the operating table. But it was too late. The damage was done.

My experience left me irreversibly traumatized, and I connected that trauma with my daughter. As a result, I suffered from severe postpartum depression, anxiety, and post-traumatic stress disorder. I spent the better part of two years just trying to be okay and found it nearly impossible to connect with my child. I was so focused on not giving in to the desire to take my own life — and, with little to no support or postpartum care, it was extremely difficult.
"Transmasculine people are one of the most understudied and overlooked marginalized groups."​As you are (hopefully) already aware, Black cisgender women experience the highest mortality rate in the U.S. during childbirth. According to the CDC, in 2020, non-Hispanic Black women experienced 55.3 deaths per every 100,000 live births. That number is 2.9 times the mortality rate for non-Hispanic white women. The question is, how do transmasculine individuals — specifically Black transmasculine individuals — fare? We don’t know: Transmasculine people are one of the most understudied and overlooked marginalized groups in maternal health research.

Only recently, thanks to the growing visibility of transgender people, has the topic of transmasculine pregnancy become a part of the conversation. Increased conversations (mainly in politics, with more and more legislation attempting to hinder access to affirming care) have compelled providers to want to learn more about our unique experiences. This has led to more attempts at including transmasculine people in pertinent studies — with the goal of being able to provide safe, equitable care.

So, why does any of this matter? As a Black trans man who has had to navigate medical birthing spaces in the U.S. twice, I am living, breathing proof that a lack of education will almost always lead to traumatic, life-altering experiences. Childbirth is supposed to be a joyful experience regardless of a person’s race and/or gender identity. And what’s more — the experience a person endures during their pregnancy and childbirth will likely directly affect their postpartum experience.
What needs to change?​
Education is key. The very first step to providing safe, equitable care for transmasculine individuals is educating yourself. The best way to do that is to hire a qualified transmasculine person to provide training for you and your staff. It is also extremely important to remember that not every experience is the same. Different intersecting identities require different approaches to care. A Black transmasculine person’s experience will likely differ greatly from someone who is non-Black due to things like racial biases and systemic racism.
Representation matters. Using inclusive language (i.e., "birthing people," "gestational parent," etc.), using inclusive imagery, and making sure that your intake forms are inclusive as well are all ways to show transmasculine folks that a practice or organization is a welcoming, safe space. Small changes make a huge difference. I know that for a lot of people, change is scary. There is also the politics surrounding inclusive language/imagery — people feeling like including trans and non-binary people in the conversation is erasing women/mothers. But inclusion does not equal exclusion. There is a seat at the table for all of us, and all of us deserve quality care and representation.
To my transmasculine community…​If you are currently pregnant or are considering taking the pregnancy journey, arm yourself with knowledge. Know that your body is yours and that you have complete and total autonomy over your pregnancy and birth.
My biggest piece of advice is to hire a doula. A doula provides emotional prenatal and postpartum support and can help by being a buffer between you and potentially problematic providers. If at all possible, have as much community and familial support as possible.

Don’t let society or anyone else convince you that you are undeserving of the life that you have envisioned for yourself. We all deserve happiness, and no matter the political climate, that’s not up for debate.



More IG stuff He claims that he coined the term Papa Seahorse and "white" people are taking credit for it:

















Your browser is not able to display this video.





Of course she claims Borderline Personality Disorder:






Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Nov 1, 2022)

Her experience was all Me, My, and I. Her feelings were hurt, and that's the biggest crime. Princess wasn't pampered and validated, so the world has to stop spinning. Absolutely zero concern for carrying a child to term, and no mention of how using testosterone during pregnancy can harm the fetus, because she hates her kids and is pretty open about it. 



> I never wanted kids. I didn’t grow up envisioning myself with a family of my own. ... Neither pregnancy was planned.



Maybe some of those troon bux should have gone to sterilization instead of the bleached pube beard and double mastectomy. If the first birth was so traumatizing then, you know, don't let it happen again. There are options.

If I ran a maternity clinic I don't think I'd publish anything by someone who so very blatantly hates their kids, ships them off when they're too much work, is openly racist, and overall has the appeal roadkill rotting in the sun. How is that article supposed to make women with fertility issues feel? What good does it do them? Kayden took testosterone while pregnant and still delivered healthy children. There are women who don't get that experience, and how endlessly painful that must be when the children and wanted and planned for. But the clinic's site uses the term "birthing people" so cis women can take a back seat to the mutilated whiny attention whores who don't even want to be parents.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Nov 1, 2022)

Did she actually shoot up while pregnant? Or did she stop once she found out. I doubt she shot up while actually gestating because that would likely cause obvious DSDs in the kids, assuming she could even carry to term that way.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Nov 1, 2022)

She is still flipping out and now publicly naming the company that demanded a refund. The copious amount of labor was to ask to see her resume and slides before the presentation:











Your browser is not able to display this video.




As well as admiting shes a heavy drinker:




And she is being paranoid about her latest conquest:


----------



## GenociderSyo (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## My cravat doesn't flutter (Nov 5, 2022)

GenociderSyo said:


> View attachment 3726486


Bish don't you do my girl True Jackson like that!



Discourteous Discourse said:


> That pube beard is a gross tragedy. I hope that therapist called her "mom" on purpose so she wouldn't have to deal with such an incurable level of crazy.





Giving my some Bart Baker as Adam Levine vibes tbh.

Kayden seems like the most miserable person on Earth. She just seems so unhappy and perpetually angry. People not liking her doesn't make them transphobic - most people just don't want that kind of energy in their lives.

I can totally understand a trans person not wanting bottom surgery. You'll end up with either a gaping wound that you need to prevent your body from healing or a Coke can wrapped in flesh between your legs. You'll never get the experience of actually having the other sex's genitals and the procedures can massively fuck up your body.  Kayden, however, is just using this as a gimmick for internet points. The entitlement of this bitch just smacks of  "trashy hood rat who's found a way to live off the system and never work a day in her life and had a kid for the sole purpose of getting more money from the government/baby daddy."


----------



## GenociderSyo (Nov 6, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.









Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## GenociderSyo (Nov 10, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## My cravat doesn't flutter (Nov 10, 2022)

GenociderSyo said:


> View attachment 3839307


So much going on in that thumbnail. She bleached her beard and can't commit to the upkeep with the roots. At this point, just shave it off and wait a couple weeks for it to grow back in. Why even dye your facial hair in the first place? I know some women bleach their upper lip hair to make it less noticeable, but we all know that's not what she's going for. And those nails - is it just an old paint job that's chipping off or did her kids paint them? And then we have the wall behind her. Why are there so many empty picture frames? Kinda defeats the purpose of a picture _frame_ is it's not actually framing anything.

ETA: oh dear God that flashing white background. Yellow text over a yellow shirt?


----------



## GenociderSyo (Nov 10, 2022)

How many months in a row will he post the same "aid request" and people still give him money.


----------



## My cravat doesn't flutter (Nov 11, 2022)

GenociderSyo said:


> How many months in a row will he post the same "aid request" and people still give him money.
> View attachment 3843258View attachment 3843294


Y'all, just admit you want to be a Welfare Queen and live off the system. That's a fuck of a lot more dignified than this shit.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Nov 11, 2022)

Looks like other people called him on it as well:


----------



## Trombonista (Nov 11, 2022)

Wait, she's pregnant _again_?


----------



## GenociderSyo (Nov 12, 2022)

Trombonista said:


> Wait, she's pregnant _again_?


Oh shit I missed that purchase being shown. She recently dumped the 2nd baby daddy and has been playing around lately its entirely possible. She keeps ditching the kids off and going to raves and concerts.


----------



## My cravat doesn't flutter (Nov 12, 2022)

Trombonista said:


> Wait, she's pregnant _again_?


Her entire brand is being a pregnant "man." Since pregnancies have a finite timespan, there's a damn good chance this will become a pattern.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Nov 14, 2022)

your_browser_is_not_able_to_play_this_audio


 

New Transgenda Time:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Nov 17, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Nov 18, 2022)

Kay is a good example of how troons do not want to actually be viewed as the gender they are half-assed LARPing as. They want to be viewed as trans. They want their own category for the sake of infinite asspats, policing speech, and gibs. And for grotesque fetish purposes.

Friendly reminder that just one page ago there was an article shared where Kay said that neither pregnancy was planned. She shot up during one pregnancy, but has failed to shoot up to the point of infertility. The child hating ogress needs to use the e-begging fund to get sterilized. Her pregnancies clearly have not triggered any type of dysphoria; they only triggered the fact that cutting her tits off and growing a pube beard didn't give her complete control of those around her.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Nov 18, 2022)

Kayden is ranting because a murderer got misgendered:


----------



## My cravat doesn't flutter (Nov 18, 2022)

Discourteous Discourse said:


> Kay is a good example of how troons do not want to actually be viewed as the gender they are half-assed LARPing as. They want to be viewed as trans. They want their own category for the sake of infinite asspats, policing speech, and gibs. And for grotesque fetish purposes.
> 
> Friendly reminder that just one page ago there was an article shared where Kay said that neither pregnancy was planned. She shot up during one pregnancy, but has failed to shoot up to the point of infertility. The child hating ogress needs to use the e-begging fund to get sterilized. Her pregnancies clearly have not triggered any type of dysphoria; they only triggered the fact that cutting her tits off and growing a pube beard didn't give her complete control of those around her.


I've said it before and I'll say it again: Kayden just wants to be a Welfare Queen without going through the steps required to do so. Instead, she demands money that is "rightfully owed to her" by society.

Unfortunately, as long as her entire brand centers around being a "pregnant man," I fully expect her to keep popping out babies until the Papa Seahorse well runs dry.


GenociderSyo said:


> Kayden is ranting because a murderer got misgendered:
> View attachment 3888885View attachment 3888912View attachment 3888906


100% agree with that NyNy chick at the end. It reminds me of when Gabi Petito went missing and everyone was talking about "Missing White Girl Syndrome."

And yes, Kayden, the killer _was_ born male. He was not "assigned male at birth." The doctor looked at his genitals and made a factual observation. No one assigned anyone anything. It was luck of the draw which sperm met the egg. I just really hate the term "assigned at birth." It's so accusatory.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Nov 19, 2022)

Kayden was driving so erratically with his kid in the car while doing TikToks a warning was put on his TikTok.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Trombonista (Nov 19, 2022)

My cravat doesn't flutter said:


> I just really hate the term "assigned at birth." It's so accusatory.


The term is actually meant for intersex people.


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Nov 19, 2022)

GenociderSyo said:


> Kayden is ranting because a murderer got misgendered:
> View attachment 3888885View attachment 3888912View attachment 3888906




"This type of stuff is exactly what brings unnecessary violence to trans women." Uh, I know she's pissed at The Uncutt, but is she still talking about the literal murderer? Because that behemoth walked away unscathed after _beating a woman to death_. The dangerous criminal will most likely be protected by the media, and later placed in a women's prison where he can continue to hurt women. 

Kay can keep running her hateful psychotic mouth. It helps to shine a light on just how callous and selfish troons really are.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Nov 19, 2022)

Wow it really does have her pissed off and her thralls:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Nov 19, 2022)

> These are the types of headlines that are used as a tool in transphobia. It is a tool to make people feel like trans people are these violent, social deviants, that are out here—trans women are 'actually men'—who are out here, who are envious of cisgender women and because of that they have to unalive them. That's not true.



All of it is true. For examples see sites like Women Are Human, Reduxx and No Conflict, They Said. 

I bet Robinson wanted to feel safe while on that trip. Why wasn't she entitled to safety? Because she didn't chop her tits off? How nice of Kay to sprinkle in that "my sincerest condolences" at the end. Totally makes up for the fact that she has spent the day defending a murderer because trans.


----------



## My cravat doesn't flutter (Nov 19, 2022)

Trombonista said:


> The term is actually meant for intersex people.


Ah, yet another term that's been coopted by the woke crowd. Not unlike Body Positivity.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Nov 22, 2022)

Kayden is doing a talk that will give CEU credits to Social Workers.


----------



## My cravat doesn't flutter (Nov 23, 2022)

GenociderSyo said:


> Kayden is doing a talk that will give CEU credits to Social Workers.
> View attachment 3917274View attachment 3917286View attachment 3917304View attachment 3917391


I can't help but feel bad for her kids. She seems like an absolutely toxic peson to be around - just perpetually angry - and her brand is all about being pregnant, something that has a finite timespan. There's a good change she'll just keep getting pregnant over and over until her 15 minutes of fame are up. On top of that, she's taking hormones while pregnant. I hate this "there are no studies" bullshit. If there are no studies showing it to be harmful, then show us the studies that show it to be safe. Oh, wait, you don't have any? No shit - ethics committees exist for a reason. No one in their right mind would sign off on a study that. With the mile-long list of medications you can't take while pregnant, what makes you think testosterone would be ok?


----------



## GenociderSyo (Nov 26, 2022)

Kayden state people have been asking for these type of videos. Though its obscured in the posted video by an emoji what parent would set up a camera to videotape themselves changing their toddler with a full view of their bottom half. She had to sit and edit this staring at her daughter's privates.


Spoiler







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## My cravat doesn't flutter (Nov 26, 2022)

GenociderSyo said:


> Kayden state people have been asking for these type of videos. Though its obscured in the posted video by an emoji what parent would set up a camera to videotape themselves changing their toddler with a full view of their bottom half. She had to sit and edit this staring at her daughter's privates.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


And absolutely nothing in that video is exclusive to being trans.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## My cravat doesn't flutter (Nov 28, 2022)

GenociderSyo said:


> View attachment 3948951View attachment 3948966


Maybe people wouldn't be so incredulous if you weren't asking them to send money to your personal accounts. Not familiar with CashApp/Venmo, but there has to be some other way for people to send funds that doesn't put it directly in Kayden's pocket. If anonymity isn't a concern, perhaps, oh I dunno... link the CashApp/Venmo of_ the person you're supposedly collecting funds for_. This bitch is just a panhandler with extra steps.


----------



## Simone (Nov 28, 2022)

My cravat doesn't flutter said:


> Maybe people wouldn't be so incredulous if you weren't asking them to send money to your personal accounts. Not familiar with CashApp/Venmo, but there has to be some other way for people to send funds that doesn't put it directly in Kayden's pocket. If anonymity isn't a concern, perhaps, oh I dunno... link the CashApp/Venmo of_ the person you're supposedly collecting funds for_. This bitch is just a panhandler with extra steps.


Exactly. I've come across 'mutual aid' accounts that post anonymous requests, and if it's legit, it's under anon's CashApp or Venmo or whatever. And, if not, it goes to a general mutual aid account, not some rando.


----------



## My cravat doesn't flutter (Nov 28, 2022)

Simone said:


> Exactly. I've come across 'mutual aid' accounts that post anonymous requests, and if it's legit, it's under anon's CashApp or Venmo or whatever. And, if not, it goes to a general mutual aid account, not some rando.


Disregarding the money thing, people like Kayden do their cause and community a major disservice. She always seem so unhappy and miserable. That's something I've seen pop up time and time again with SJW "influencers" and such. They seem absolutely miserable with the life they've chosen and that only serves to turn people away. Dylan Mulvaney may be an offensive, sexist caricature, but he's bubbly and energetic. That positive energy is what's gotten the attention of his millions of fans. As disgusting and insulting as Dyl may be, he at least seems happy. Kayden is just turning people away who don't want to be lectured every time they scroll through their social media feed.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Nov 30, 2022)

Kayden got striked enough on her main tiktok that she can't go live until December.






And possibly fried a "friend's" car:






Your browser is not able to display this video.



And grifted of course:


----------



## My cravat doesn't flutter (Nov 30, 2022)

GenociderSyo said:


> Kayden got striked enough on her main tiktok that she can't go live until December.
> View attachment 3966948


And I though Octavia Spencer had crazy eyes.


GenociderSyo said:


> And grifted of course:
> View attachment 3966930


Is there a reason the 2nd to last commenter censored venmo and cashapp?


----------



## Trombonista (Nov 30, 2022)

GenociderSyo said:


> Kayden got striked enough on her main tiktok that she can't go live until December.


Couldn't have happened to a nicer person.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Simone (Dec 1, 2022)

GenociderSyo said:


> View attachment 3977268


Uhhh no. It's that we have all been children and teenagers and know how indecisive & flighty they can be. Has nothing to do with trans 'joy'.


----------



## Trombonista (Dec 1, 2022)

GenociderSyo said:


> View attachment 3977268


I take it "sacred trans joy" is the new way of saying "gender euphoria?"


----------



## GenociderSyo (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Trombonista (Dec 5, 2022)

She may be sarcastic here, but I wouldn't be surprised if she missed having breasts. And hair on her head.


----------



## My cravat doesn't flutter (Dec 6, 2022)

Trombonista said:


> She may be sarcastic here, but I wouldn't be surprised if she missed having breasts. And hair on her head.


Breastfeeding plays a big role in bonding between the mother and child. Kayden's never gotten to experience that.


----------



## Trombonista (Dec 6, 2022)

My cravat doesn't flutter said:


> Breastfeeding plays a big role in bonding between the mother and child. Kayden's never gotten to experience that.


That explains why she keeps ditching the kids (aside from the fact that all her pregnancies were unplanned).


----------



## My cravat doesn't flutter (Dec 6, 2022)

Trombonista said:


> That explains why she keeps ditching the kids (aside from the fact that all her pregnancies were unplanned).


That and her entire brand revolves around _pregnancy_, not parenthood. The kids have nothing to do with it. She also has no idea what his use of testosterone during pregnancy have done/will do to the kids' development. Any adverse effects would hurt her brand. Can't risk viewers seeing that.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Dec 6, 2022)

Don't think she gets that you gotta pay for AAA and they only come for YOUR plans car.


----------



## My cravat doesn't flutter (Dec 6, 2022)

GenociderSyo said:


> Don't think she gets that you gotta pay for AAA and they only come for YOUR plans car.
> View attachment 4014729


She ain't the brightest bulb, is she? And yet she calls herself an "educator".


----------



## GenociderSyo (Dec 8, 2022)

Really shows how often she ships the kids off to their fathers when they expect her to make another excuse to not pick the littlest one up.


----------



## My cravat doesn't flutter (Dec 8, 2022)

GenociderSyo said:


> Really shows how often she ships the kids off to their fathers when they expect her to make another excuse to not pick the littlest one up.
> View attachment 4025922


Fat, bitchy narc who can't be bothered to take care of her kids.... where have I heard that before? She's a skinnier Tess Holliday. Tess could use a new token bestie to show how woke she is. Black, trans, gay, and perpetually pissed off about perceived injustices in the world?

I need it. I need this cow crossover to happen.


----------



## Discourteous Discourse (Dec 8, 2022)

She's so vile it's impressive. Imagine not hesitating to share with the public internet how much you loathe parenthood and your own children, talking about them as if they're an unwanted pet, not showing them a smidgen of love or even bare basic humanity... but it's okay, because you have the coof, and you're probably going to be sick for a while because you're fat. That's the real issue: a fat tranny who can't keep their legs closed caught the sniffles. 

Kay and every Tyrone she's slept with are unforgivable scum. Kay can chop her tits off  and cry "seahorse dad" all she wants, but she's a living stereotype of a ghetto trash woman who neglects her kids and constantly sleeps around and gets knocked up. Kay isn't a man first, or a trans person, or a black person; first and foremost she's a child neglecting whore.


----------



## My cravat doesn't flutter (Dec 8, 2022)

Discourteous Discourse said:


> She's so vile it's impressive. Imagine not hesitating to share with the public internet how much you loathe parenthood and your own children, talking about them as if they're an unwanted pet, not showing them a smidgen of love or even bare basic humanity... but it's okay, because you have the coof, and you're probably going to be sick for a while because you're fat. That's the real issue: a fat tranny who can't keep their legs closed caught the sniffles.
> 
> Kay and every Tyrone she's slept with are unforgivable scum. Kay can chop her tits off  and cry "seahorse dad" all she wants, but she's a living stereotype of a ghetto trash woman who neglects her kids and constantly sleeps around and gets knocked up. Kay isn't a man first, or a trans person, or a black person; first and foremost she's a child neglecting whore.


She's a welfare queen under the guise of an "educator" and nothing more. She wants "the system" - or "cistem", as Kay would probably put it - to pay for her existence so she can sit on her ass being a drain on society.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## My cravat doesn't flutter (Dec 9, 2022)

GenociderSyo said:


> View attachment 4034130View attachment 4034133


"I still have to get and (don't want to) take care of Jurnee."


----------



## Simone (Dec 9, 2022)

GenociderSyo said:


> View attachment 4034130View attachment 4034133


She's such a fucking baby. Yeah, you don't want her to get sick, of course, but it's just going to happen. Sickness goes from family member to family member, everyone knows this, you just tough it out. I'm a parent, and have parented through COVID, weird allergic responses, rare illnesses, you name it. Stick them in front of the TV or a tablet for a bit, they'll be fine and then, you won't have to be a begging loser online. Simple.


----------



## Sourceress (Dec 9, 2022)

GenociderSyo said:


> View attachment 4034130View attachment 4034133


Honestly, I can't blame her for seeking a babysitter for her child if she's _actually_ sick enough that she's incapable of caring for her - pushing yourself through illness can make it worse, and I hate the idea that single moms should always half kill themselves just to avoid using childcare when they're ill - but that's assuming she's representing the severity of her illness accurately (unlikely) and I just cannot. CANNOT. support her doing it like this. Ask for money for childcare, sure - but asking local people _you don't know_ to "help out" and watch your kid? Has this woman somehow never seen an afterschool stranger danger special in her entire life? You might as well hang a neon sign on your door that says "child predators welcome".

Sign #1 that she's not as sick as she's claiming: She's too sick to take care of her own child, but not too sick to shoot up testosterone? Yeah, nah.

I bet she's got the Delta variant or something along those lines. A little sleepy and a case of the sniffles but unless you're severely immunocompromised, not really a big deal. She definitely doesn't have proper covid (by which I mean the kind that lands you in the hospital, not the "bad cold" subvariety) if she's still got the energy and wavelength to e-beg and give herself injections.

(Also, who's gonna tell her that for it to be "mutual aid" she has to actually do something for other people sometimes?)


----------



## GenociderSyo (Dec 9, 2022)

She's also not sick enough to not get a mechanic to come look at her car. Or beg for mutual aid. Or make tiktoks. Or whine on IG. 

She just doesn't want the kids once she births them which is quite obvious when she shipped one off already and is attemptign to do the same with this one.


----------



## My cravat doesn't flutter (Dec 9, 2022)

GenociderSyo said:


> She's also not sick enough to not get a mechanic to come look at her car. Or beg for mutual aid. Or make tiktoks. Or whine on IG.
> 
> She just doesn't want the kids once she births them which is quite obvious when she shipped one off already and is attemptign to do the same with this one.
> 
> View attachment 4038363View attachment 4038357View attachment 4038354


How the actual fuck does this woman make _Tess Holliday _look humble? Tess farts on cakes to fund her lifestyle and doesn't say jack shit about it. Kayden closes out every post with links to send her money and constantly reminds people that she's owed "reparations" because she exists and is black. Those two are so incredibly similar, but Kayden is somehow even farther up her own ass than Tess.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Dec 10, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Dec 10, 2022)

GenociderSyo said:


> View attachment 4044957View attachment 4044942


Yeah so I desperately need a phone, but not that desperately that I’ll take anything less than an iPhone 11.  It had better be unlocked and in good condition too.  For free, cos mutual aid and reparations.  You don’t wanna be racist, do you?

Also, telling my kid that shooting up shit to make yourself look different is a-ok, and there’s no way that’s gonna cause the kid any problems growing up.  Not that I give a fuck, I only get attention when I’m pregnant cos seahorse dad pregnant man black trans give me money.

When the only thing she ever posts is “fuck you, pay me”, I’m convinced 98% of her friends list are hate follows.  Does she even have any friends in real life?  I don’t think I’ve seen a cow that makes me so MATI so quickly than this bird, and that’s including the likes of Yaniv and that blockfaced Fong bloke.  I’m trying to imagine her in 30 years’ time, and all I can see is Dot Cotton with a tan and a pube beard.


----------



## My cravat doesn't flutter (Dec 10, 2022)

GenociderSyo said:


> View attachment 4044957View attachment 4044942


"My type is toxic. Period."
Just like you!

Honestly, I'm glad Kayden doesn't want to raise her children. No child deserves to grow up in that kind of environment. I hope her baby daddies find lovely partners, get married, and get full custody of her children so they can grow up in a loving home away from this bitch. Kay's at Gloria Ramirez levels of toxicity.


----------



## Sourceress (Dec 11, 2022)

GenociderSyo said:


> View attachment 4044957View attachment 4044942


So, again, this woman is too sick with covid to take care of her kids, but not too sick to film videos about chatting up men? Uh huh. Also may die of laughter at "I'm so poor I need ~mutual aid~ to fix my car but also I won't accept an iPhone that isn't basically brand new and I need it for free, right now."

That video though... "Covid is why I look like this and sound like this" you sure honey? Covid made you a fat, ugly, bald bearded woman? I don't recall that being on the list of common symptoms. Let me check again- yup, no, Covid doesn't cause balding, ugliness or neckbeards.

I did watch the rest but it was so boring and stupid. "Oh noes, a gay man correctly identified that I am a woman and was misogynistic towards me! Being treated like a woman is _the worst thing ever_ because I don't ~identify as a woman! He should have found a normal woman to target with his misogyny instead!" Trans-identified women are really the most "not like the other girls" imaginable.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Dec 14, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Sparkling Yuzu (Dec 17, 2022)

GenociderSyo said:


> View attachment 4073643View attachment 4073673


Correct on the first try. Your content is trash.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Dec 18, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## My cravat doesn't flutter (Dec 18, 2022)

GenociderSyo said:


> View attachment 4099716


"In what category do they fit?"

Deformities. Abnormalities. Medical conditions that have names. You just showed those. They are the exception, not the rule.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Dec 25, 2022)

Must be fun to just ship the kids off whenever it's not like its an important day or anything.


----------



## Troony Kong (Dec 27, 2022)

This woman is just plain disgusting. If she did not have the 'troon' shield, everybody would see it immediately; but because she is on 'T', she gets a lot of asspats and high horse points, & what she is putting her daughters through is even worse than if she were just a regular 'standard female degenerate mom'. Having your mom deny her own ( and plainly visible under the stubble), female nature and then play pretend as a 'fag dad' - that totally ensures her abandoned daughters will never be able to have a _female_ role model in the first person they expect to, their mom. And these daughters are mostly in the care of their dads who are _suburban_ _black_ _gay men, _aka a demographic that is highly impacted by stds, drugs and violence, and extremely likely to have parental issues themselves. Truly wonderful vetting for dads Kayden did there.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Dec 27, 2022)

Whatever her live stream involved on christmas it ended up with her getting int rouble with tiktok and being suspended for a month from live streaming.




She also admited to catfishing (I think is the term) people.




Your browser is not able to display this video.




So Kayden did a kickstarter earlier this year and promised his book to be released by July 2022 this then changed to August 2022. He got funded and then pretty much ghosted except to say in May that his illustrator had been fired. Today seven months later hes finally looking for a new illustrator.








And another rant about peoples comments. She makes about 20 of these daily.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Dec 29, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## My cravat doesn't flutter (Jan 2, 2023)

GenociderSyo said:


> Whatever her live stream involved on christmas it ended up with her getting int rouble with tiktok and being suspended for a month from live streaming.
> View attachment 4154127


This woman should actually read the TOS before claiming she hasn't broken them. I don't use TikTok, but I can't imagine _this:_


GenociderSyo said:


> View attachment 4163494


is something they want on their platform. Put some pants on, for Christ's sake. You're showing your face care routine. We don't need to see your entire body. And we _definitely_ don't need to see your stuffed banana hammock.


----------



## Fapcop (Jan 2, 2023)

GenociderSyo said:


> View attachment 4163494



Lmao!

Nice hips bro!

Also note all the fat jiggling behind the artificially flat chest, that hormones and surgery can’t change.

Literally nobody would look at her and go “Yup! Just a regular dude!”


----------



## My cravat doesn't flutter (Jan 2, 2023)

Kayden embodies 2 _female_ stereotypes:
1. the Welfare Queen™ who leeches off the system
2. the Instagram thot who takes "candid" pictures in her underwear and shows as much skin as possible at all times.

She feels entitled to others' money for her "educational" service of posting PowerPoint slides to her social media and constantly e-begs for "mutual aid" donations. She's way too fat and hairy to make her Insta thot act work.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Jan 2, 2023)

What is with the seahorses all going into hiding. She is the third possibly 4th now.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Jan 3, 2023)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## My cravat doesn't flutter (Jan 4, 2023)

GenociderSyo said:


> View attachment 4187246


"You don't know what parts I have."
Are... are you serious?
Kayden, you're killing me here.
I... I can't. I just can't.

*YOURENTIREBRANDHINGESONYOUHAVINGFEMALEPARTS*


----------



## GenociderSyo (Jan 5, 2023)

Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Jan 5, 2023)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## My cravat doesn't flutter (Jan 6, 2023)

GenociderSyo said:


> View attachment 4196786


You are familiar with the concept of nicknames, right? The title of this thread includes "justplainkay" - are you not aware that Kay is a nickname?

I hate the name my parents gave me and have been using nicknames almost my entire life. I just picked a name I liked and started using it to introduce myself. Never made a fuss about it, just politely corrected people if they called me by my given name. It's not hard. Folks like you are making it hard for pity points.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Jan 6, 2023)

Someone is mad at IG again:











Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Jan 6, 2023)

GenociderSyo said:


> Someone is mad at IG again:
> View attachment 4205604View attachment 4205610View attachment 4205612
> View attachment 4203750
> 
> ...


Does she wear mascara or does she just have comically extreme feminine eyelashes, like the kind you draw on a cartoon tomato to show it's a girl tomato?


----------



## GenociderSyo (Jan 7, 2023)




----------



## My cravat doesn't flutter (Jan 7, 2023)

Larry David's Crypto Fund said:


> Does she wear mascara or does she just have comically extreme feminine eyelashes, like the kind you draw on a cartoon tomato to show it's a girl tomato?


It wouldn't surprise me if she did. Make herself look more feminine to get more people telling her she's a woman so she can clap back for brownie points. That and she's an Instagram thot at heart.



GenociderSyo said:


> View attachment 4209055


You know she'd ship the kid off to boarding school if she could. Those kids are gonna grow up so confused. Mom insisting she's not their mom and that they absolutely do not have a mom. While I have no problem with gay couples adopting and raising kids, this ain't it. They have a straight mom who refuses to be called their mom and wants nothing to do with them and a "gay" dad. Little girls deserve to have some sort of female/maternal figure in their lives that can relate to their experiences growing up as a girl.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Jan 7, 2023)

She dropped a clothing colab called "Ho'n Season" which she states is Ho as in Sex Ho. There were 126 items and some packs some of which are already sold out.








Don't ususally post her non trans stuff but she constantly posts videos like this which give you an idea of why she wants the kid gone.




Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Wednesday at 1:56 AM)

The level of conceited grandiosity she has is astounding.








Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## My cravat doesn't flutter (Wednesday at 5:16 AM)

GenociderSyo said:


> The level of conceited grandiosity she has is astounding.
> View attachment 4238407View attachment 4238412
> View attachment 4238416


The time-honored tradition of clapping back with their profile picture and insisting the are miserable. That man looks genuinely happy in his pfp. The projection is strong with this one.


GenociderSyo said:


> View attachment 4238422


So you posted it knowing you would get called out. I can't be bothered to do the research, but something tells me you know you're wrong.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Wednesday at 9:29 AM)

SHe is still going on about it.


----------



## My cravat doesn't flutter (Wednesday at 12:05 PM)

GenociderSyo said:


> SHe is still going on about it.
> View attachment 4239831


Why is she so hung up on this? Does she not feel special enough? Something must have happened for her to be _this_ wound up over something so... semantic?


----------



## GenociderSyo (Thursday at 2:52 AM)

Now she left "something" at the agent she did the Ho'N collab with and is demadning her entire userbase flood them to get it back for her.


----------



## My cravat doesn't flutter (Thursday at 5:57 AM)

GenociderSyo said:


> Now she left "something" at the agent she did the Ho'N collab with and is demadning her entire userbase flood them to get it back for her.
> View attachment 4246459View attachment 4246460View attachment 4246464View attachment 4246468View attachment 4246472


Um... Kayden? Have you ever heard of the police? If this person is refusing to return your property, that's a crime. It's called "theft". Call the police. It's a lot more efficient than asking your followers to harass them. You don't have to lawyer up. Just call the cops (non-emergency). Or is there a reason you don't want law enforcement getting involved? A reason other than "I'm a black trans pregnant man and ACAB!"


----------



## GenociderSyo (Thursday at 5:07 PM)

Kayden now needs people to send him $3,000 dollars.


----------



## My cravat doesn't flutter (Thursday at 11:01 PM)

GenociderSyo said:


> Kayden now needs people to send him $3,000 dollars.
> View attachment 4250642View attachment 4250616


Let me say this in a way Kayden will understand: GET  A  JOB 
Those kids deserve a stable source of income. But Kayden doesn't give a shit about her kids, as evidenced by that last post.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Yesterday at 10:12 AM)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## My cravat doesn't flutter (Yesterday at 11:21 AM)

GenociderSyo said:


> View attachment 4256804View attachment 4256808View attachment 4256824View attachment 4256828
> View attachment 4256838


"It's ok for you not to want to date trans people."

Holy shit. That is the most based take I have ever heard from a troon. Finally, some common ground. I'm in awe. I thought not wanting to date a trans person was violence and trans people were entitled to fuck whoever they wanted. I'm at a loss for words.


----------



## Simone (Yesterday at 12:57 PM)

GenociderSyo said:


> View attachment 4256804View attachment 4256808View attachment 4256824View attachment 4256828
> View attachment 4256838


Disclosing your trans status is very much like disclosing your STD status. There are people that have specific, real trauma around certain genitalia. Also, there are just people that don't want to get all up in certain junk. If you respect your potential partner, you would disclose these things. Social media is not the real world, and once you get face to face with a date, it's much different than you being online in your hug box. This is coming from someone who believes trans people exist and has trans friends.


----------

